
Donald Trump just proposed closing “areas” of the internet - dankohn1
http://www.vox.com/2015/12/15/10259820/donald-trump-gop-debate-internet
======
Someone1234
There was a lot of eye-rolling stuff said in that debate.

Several of them referenced ending encryption and how the terrorists had
"encrypted cellphones" (in the latest shooting they used fucking Facebook
Messenger! To a public Facebook group no less).

Then we have Carly Fiorina saying she would be great at combating terrorists
because of her "technology background" (philosophy and medieval history major,
then masters in marketing and finally an MBA). I guess being HP's worst CEO
now qualifies as a "technology background." She did also say something
incoherent about some god algorithm we could use Minority Report-style, which
I'd criticise had it made any sense.

------
api
We'll just cut the tubes to those areas.

